# Question about mounting a HF guide bushing adapter



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I have a Bosch 1617. Just bought the HF bushings. I need to make a base plate to mount the enclosed adapter to. I can't figure out hole the mounting hole in the base show be made. Any advice?
See the second attachment for a profile of this adapter. It seems to me that the mounting holes don't go through anything unless the base plate has a pretty complicated profile itself.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Try it this way, see below

=====



sofasurfer said:


> I have a Bosch 1617. Just bought the HF bushings. I need to make a base plate to mount the enclosed adapter to. I can't figure out hole the mounting hole in the base show be made. Any advice?
> See the second attachment for a profile of this adapter. It seems to me that the mounting holes don't go through anything unless the base plate has a pretty complicated profile itself.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I see you placed the screws around the outside perimeter. They can go in the mounting holes through the brass since those holes are recessed. But the way you are showing it the base plate will not sit on the wood because the adapter is mounted to its surface instead of recessed. The way you show it would work but it would need another base plate on the original base plate to make the adapter flush , thus doubleing the thickness of the base plate. See what I'm saying. 
You could make a thicker base plate and recess the adapter into it but that would make the outer lip irrelavant. 
I'm trying to figure out what the heck they had in mind when they designed the adapter. I'm thinking the adapter would be recessed into the top side of the base plate and a flat ring would be recessed into the bottom side of the base plate, thus sandwiching the base plate in between.
Sorry if I'm making to much out of this but it doesn't make sense.
BTW, really nice (and quick) sketch. Mine took a half hour.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If the black base plate is in place it should be flat with the adapter plate..

=========


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

This adapter does not fit the Bosch 1617 and I don't see how it could fit anything. If I don't figure it out I will call HF Monday and ask them what it is meant to fit and how it is used. Otherwise I will just have to get the adapter RA1100 from Bosch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will ring up levon, I think he has one on his Bosch and I'm sure he will post a picture of it , if that would help.. 

=======


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Thats mighty nice of you. That sure would help.
I just compared the 2 sets that HF sells. Mine has...
_ * Fits any router that accepts standard 1-3/16” OD threaded guide bushing
* Machined solid brass construction
* Includes 7 template guides: 1/4” ID x 5/16” OD; 9/32” ID x 3/8” OD; 11/32” ID x 7/16” OD; 13/32” ID x 1/2” OD; 17/32” ID x 5/8” OD; 21/32” ID x 3/4” OD and 5/8” ID x 51/64” OD Plus 2 lock nuts and adapter
* 1.25 mm threads _

The other one they sell has...
_This set is ideal for any router that has a base plate opening of 1-3/8" diameter.

* Includes two locking nuts and one each of 5/16", 3/8", 7/16", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" and 1" diameter templates _

I will get back $7 is I exchange it. But it will cost $6 to drive over there. Hmmm.
But if Levon has an answer I will sure appreciate it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I did send him a PM, no one home ,,but it looks like he is using a clear plastic plate to hold the brass guides in place..

But I will say you can made your own plastic base plate very easy in your shop,,,it's about 20 min.job.. or less 


http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...48139475-downdraft-sanding-table-100_0802.jpg

Router accessories 2

=========



sofasurfer said:


> Thats mighty nice of you. That sure would help.
> I just compared the 2 sets that HF sells. Mine has...
> _ * Fits any router that accepts standard 1-3/16” OD threaded guide bushing
> * Machined solid brass construction
> ...


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Well, if I make my own base I don't even need an adapter. It just seems to me that the one in the kit should have a purpose. If anyone has a suggestion I will appreciate it. And a understanding of the parts in this kit should be created anyway. But I'm not going to loose any sleep over it.
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

_It's a universal adapter plate not all routers can use it_, Bosch must be one of them that can't use it..  that must why I'm not a big fan of the big frame Bosch router,,,here's one below that can use it see below..that also maybe why I push the Milescraft base plate..it will fit just all routers and then some.. 

=======





sofasurfer said:


> Well, if I make my own base I don't even need an adapter. It just seems to me that the one in the kit should have a purpose. If anyone has a suggestion I will appreciate it. And a understanding of the parts in this kit should be created anyway. But I'm not going to loose any sleep over it.
> Thanks.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Ok, thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a similar set. I don't use the adapter! A nice piece of brass wasted. Nice to see that Bob has made use of his. Waste not, want not.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BJ sorry i been out of town but you nailed it, im using a clear plastic base. they are easy to make as you know. or if one wanted , they are available premade that fit the bosch and most other routers.

the only thing with premade baseplates is you cant find them with the openings for the large bushings. but even that can be fixed. BJ has instructions on how to drill out a base from 1 3/8 to 1 3/4. i did a set of replacement rings for my insert. see below

i have one of each. i love the large bushings.

sofasurfer, as you progress further and further, you will find you accumulate lots of parts you may not use, but one day you will usualy find a need for them. :

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...49740738-table-insert-plate-size-100_0703.jpg


----------

